# Aspect ratio problem



## vgbaron (May 14, 2005)

LG 65" SMart TV using Uverse. Problem is with non HD channels.

Aspect ratio is set to 16:9 - All HD channels are full screen which I expect. The non HD channels SHOULD display centered with a black border along both sides and top and bottom. Somehow several of the channels display differently - one has black bars top and bottom but the actual image is stretched horizontally between them. Another has black bar left and right with the image stretched vertically between them.

How can I get them all the same?

Thanx,

Vic


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

> Press the Home button of your remote.
> [*]Once you get to the home menu, select the cog icon (top right corner) to access the Settings menu.
> [*]Go to the Picture section > Aspect Ratio.
> [*]The following options are available: 16:9. Just Scan. Original. Full Wide. 4:3. 14:9.





More: https://www.google.com/#newwindow=1&q=set+aspect+ratio+on+a+LG+65"+SMart+TV


----------



## vgbaron (May 14, 2005)

Thanx for the reply - I have already done that. The problem is that on a FEW non HD stations, the setting doesn't take. All the non HD stations used to display in letter box format with black bars on four sides. Now, most of the do but a few are either stretched horizontally or vertically as if the zoom setting was enabled.

Vic


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. The settings seem to "take" on my Samsung's but they don't always "stick". 

Has your local broadcaster say added bars to sides of the broadcast so it will show correctly on new 16:9 TVs? If so, then you'll see the bars ... even on old 4:3 TVs. I've seen some TVs that will allow you to stretch the picture way out beyond the edge of the screen though.


----------



## vgbaron (May 14, 2005)

After a little more research, it seems that it is due to the broadcaster formatting rather than either the TV itself or the Uverse box.

At least I know it's working properly and that was my main concern.

Thanx!

Vic


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem. :smile:


----------

